# SI: Kings 12th in the West



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/marty_burns/08/15/west.rankings/index.html

Behind the Nuggets and Warriors. We should be higher, both those teams are headed for a rough year.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think the Kings will be decent next season. Not playoff decent, but not under 30 wins either. I am really really high on Jason Thompson. He has to be one of my top five favorite rookies coming into this season. If he starts, I could see him putting up 12 and 7 in his rookie year, and I think he has the potential to be a 18 and 9 player. Not flashy, but he is really talented and I think he will be about what Lamarcus Aldridge will be. They are very similar and the only big difference I see is where they went to college and thats what made Thompson so under the radar. There are some players that suprise people because of being in a small school and I think he will be one of them.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We? How many teams per sport do you have? lol.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

2 on average. I've been posting here ever since I joined. :wink:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I think the Kings will be decent next season. Not playoff decent, but not under 30 wins either. I am really really high on Jason Thompson. He has to be one of my top five favorite rookies coming into this season. If he starts, I could see him putting up 12 and 7 in his rookie year, and I think he has the potential to be a 18 and 9 player. Not flashy, but he is really talented and I think he will be about what Lamarcus Aldridge will be. They are very similar and the only big difference I see is where they went to college and thats what made Thompson so under the radar. There are some players that suprise people because of being in a small school and I think he will be one of them.


I doubt Thompson will start. Theus is gonna be a ******* and start K9 or Reef, or maybe Mikki Moore who's almost as useless as those two.


----------

